# Cilantro Rice TNT!!



## deelady (Dec 21, 2008)

Cilantro Rice


1 cup fresh cilantro
2 cloves garlic
1 fresh jalepeno stemmed
2 1/2 cups vegetable broth (can use chicken)
2 tsp olive oil
1 1/2 cups long grain rice
1 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp cumin
1/3 cup grated carrot
salt to taste

In a blender whirl 1cup cilantro, garlic, jalepeno, and 1 cup broth until smooth.

In a 3-4 quart pan over medium heat stir oil, rice, onion powder, and cumin until rice is pale golden, 5-8 mins. Stir in cilantro mixture, remaining broth and carrot. Cover, bring to a boil over high heat, then reduce heat and simmer until liquid is absorbed, about 18 mins. Season with salt and pepper to taste, garnish with fresh cilantro.


----------



## deelady (Dec 21, 2008)

I forgot to mention that this is NOT a spicy dish as is....but you could always add in more jalepeno than it calls for if you do want it spicy! The jalepeno that is in the recipe really just adds flavor but no heat.


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Dec 21, 2008)

What a delicious recipe. I think I'll try it this week with a poblano pepper I have in the refrigerator.


----------



## deelady (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you Chaplain, it really does have great flavor! You'll have to let me know how it is with the poblano! 
 enjoy!


----------



## Zereh (Dec 21, 2008)

mmmm This I'm definitely going to try!

I use a similar base (Rotel tomatoes with green chilies, an onion, garlic, a serrano pepper and cilantro whirled in a blender) when making Tortilla soup and it's fabulous. I just may have to try that when making rice sometime now too.


Z


----------



## kardelen (Dec 22, 2008)

l must do it ,thanks


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, that does sound delicious. I think maybe it will be part of dinner tomorrow, seeing I will have to go to the grocery for cilantro. That would go well with the chicken breasts I had planned on having. Thanks for sharing, Dee.


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

you are very welcome!! let me know how you like it!


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi deelady, if you want to experiment here is a slightly different recipe and it also works out very well.  Give it a shot sometime.  

- Cilantro 1 bunch washed roughly chopped 
- 1 green chili (yes you want the spice), jalapeno works fine
-  juice of 1 lime
- 3 cloves of garlic
- 1/2 can of coconut milk
- salt to taste

Blend all of this together and reserve.  

Wash basmati rice several times and drain. 

In a pan add the oil when it's hot add the cumin seeds, veggies ( I use match stick carrots, red and green bellpeppers and peas) and cooked and diced chicken of your choice.  Add the drained rice and the cilantro coconut sauce.  Add a tiny bit of water if needed.  Cover and cook as you would any rice.


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

sounds great! I'll have to remember to pick up coconut milk!!
Do you dice the jalepeno? or does all the ingredients go in a blender like my recipe?? and how much cumin do you usually use? about a teaspoon I would guess?


Thank you Yakuta!


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi deelady, all the ingredients I listed up top - cilantro, garlic, jalapeno, lime juice and coconut milk can be blended together. I always like to rough chop my garlic, cilantro and jalapenos before I add it to the blender so that it is easier to blend.

Also about a tsp of cumin is fine and that does not go into the blender but I normally temper that in some hot oil, then add the veggies, cooked chicken and rice and this blended sauce to it.


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

sounds great! Im actually making the other version tonight to go with salmon....I'll have to try yours next time!! 

thanks again!


----------

